# Changing TT for BMW Z4



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys

Had my 2011 TT 2L S-Line black edition for just over a year now. Just thinking of maybe selling it for a 2011 Z4. What do people think? Seems the price I would get for my year old TT would buy me a year old BMW Z4. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi stumardy, I do luv the shape of the Z4, from the front/side any way, but whether it's as practicable, I'm not sure.
If I had a Mk 2, on looks I would go for the Z4   .
Hoggy.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah a year ago it was the TT but now I do fancy a change and think its the Z4. Seem to be around the same price for a 2011 plate so maybe able to sell mine and do a swap? Then in 2014 back to Audi for the Mk3 TT......I hope!???


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I parked next to one a month ago and when I turned to look back I realised what a cracking car the TT looks compared to a Z4. There is no way I could ever think a Z4 is better looking than a TT be it from front side or rear (and that's a Mk2 Hoggy  ) .


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you had a drive in a new z4?
While a great looking car you sit so low down and the bonnet is so long, you almost sit on the rear axle.
Not for me but if you don't mind that driving position why not go for it. Interior is one of bmws better jobs too.


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I owned an earlier Z4 and it was peachy, very fun to drive - if not scary in the wet! I also looked at the new Z4 however on looks I went for the TTS.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm toying with a Z4 next, but whilst I haven't driven one, the idea of tail happy puts me off compared to the mundane quattro that keeps everything going straight in the crap weather on the windy roads near me.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> I'm toying with a Z4 next, but whilst I haven't driven one, the idea of tail happy puts me off compared to the mundane quattro that keeps everything going straight in the crap weather on the windy roads near me.


I owned a 3.0l Z4 and it was very very far from "scary in the wet". I think you've said in the past that you've never driven a rwd car, so I think you really need to drive one to see for yourself how they're not tail happy or even remotely scary. Actually, I think if you drove 'normally' you'd be hard pressed to tell where the power was being delivered to. Now, if you're pushing hard, there is obviously a different set of dynamics happening before, during and after a corner and you need to get used to that, but that's no different to any other car. Everyone here says that the TT is excellent in the snow, but you'd be mad if you didn't change your driving style to match the conditions. It's the same with rain. I never once had a remotely worrying moment in the rain in my Z4, but that's because I chose not to by driving to the conditions.

I think you should definitely go try one out. It's probably less refined than a TT, but if you enjoy driving, I think you'll have more fun in a Z4.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Spandex said:


> It's probably less refined than a TT, but if you enjoy driving, I think you'll have more fun in a Z4.


Not sure about the latest Z4 to be honest. 1st generation yes, buy this generation has gone all soft and is more like a SLK.
Hardcore RWD you need a s2000. When I test drove one it stepped out its rear in the dry!
370z is what you want if you want a fine balanced RWD. A tad agricultural but boy is it well balanced and the auto rev matching on downshift is sublime. Not for everyone but I think a bargain for such a decent handling car.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Martin L said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably less refined than a TT, but if you enjoy driving, I think you'll have more fun in a Z4.
> ...


Well, I've not driven the 2nd gen Z4, so my comments were about the original one, but the motoring press have universally praised the new one.

The S2000 is a bit of a liability from all accounts (my old flatmate had one for about 3 years). The problem is that they have no driver aids and if the cams kicked in at the wrong moment, you'd be watching the boot overtake you with very little you could do about it. That being said, treated with a bit of respect they were an awesome piece of machinery. The gearbox in particular is a work of art. It has such tight tolerances it can be hard to get into 1st when it's cold but once it was warmed up it was near perfect.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Scary in the wet? You big girl lol

Drove my Z4M in sun rain and snow. Only scary if you're really driving at 9/10 and I'd never do that in the wet.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

It's just plain wrong! :x


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

cracking looking motors these new z4 IMO


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spandex said:


> I think you've said in the past that you've never driven a rwd car


No no, I had an MX-5 before, but it was only 160bhp. And actually, it's not the rain that puts me off, it's the slipping around in the mud and snow - but as you say, you just adjust your driving style, and that may mean for the one or two weeks that those conditions are prevalent, I don't drive.

Anyway, I feel my statement hi-jacked the thread a bit.

To the OP - What one would you be looking at? From the reviews I've read the 35i sounds to be overpowered for the vehicle, the 30i seems to be the sweet spot, or of course the newer 28i, although that is a turbo four-pot which just won't sound as good!


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

Hark said:


> Scary in the wet? You big girl lol
> 
> Drove my Z4M in sun rain and snow. Only scary if you're really driving at 9/10 and I'd never do that in the wet.


Well it is easier to drive on the limit than my short wheel based Elises/Vx's!!! ....very progressive when ventured over the limit and nice to slide.

I am a seasoned track day driver who can handle most cars on the limit, however for a 'normal' driver who drives a quattro with loads of driver aids if he tackles the Z4 in the wet with the same vigour he _may_ reach inside his bag of talent and unfortunately find out he didn't have any; being shrouded by the safe arms of quattro for the last year.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

christurbo said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Scary in the wet? You big girl lol
> ...


I wouldn't call myself an above average driver, and I totally agree with you. If people drive a 300bhp+ rwd car the same as a TT in the rain I hope you have more talent than me or good insurance. Dunno about the drive on the limit bit..

WIth aids on? Z4M had very decent traction control where as my vx has my dozy left and right feet. I don't think there is much in the two tbh, but I suppose I agree that the margin of error might be smaller in the VX.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Due to a lot of drivers only being bought up on FWDs, there is a blind spot about RWDs and their driving dynamics in the wet or snow.

Having owned a large number of 6 pot BMs in the last 20+ years, you cannot compare the modern cars with those of the 80s. Modern driver aids have changed everything, and TBH the only issues most face is poor traction in the snow. Stick on a set of winter tyres and thats solved.

I hooned around in my M3 for several years in all conditions all over Europe and its a lot more tractable/predictable than my current FWD TT, plus I have yet to find/drive a FWD car that steers and tracks as well as a decent RWD, so roundabouts now are a sea of understeer.

But its horses for courses and I chose the TT over the Z4 just to try something different, I'm enjoying the TT build quality, easy relaxed drive, but am left wanting with its average handling traits, but as always there is a trade off somewhere, and for 95% of driving time its perfectly acceptable. ( the extra 17mpg helps too!!)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The real problem isn't the actual handling dynamics of the car, it's people's misconceptions of the differences between a modern fwd and rwd (and even 4wd) car.

I think this is mostly down to a portion of the motoring press (generally Top Gear and their imitators) who want to turn every car comparison into a pantomime. They think (possibly correctly) that their viewers/readers are idiots, so they like to simplify everything with easy to understand stereotypes. They also think that everyone will feel shortchanged if they don't show every rwd car going round the test track sideways in clouds of smoke while the presenter screams "POOOOWWWEEEERRRRR!!!" at the camera. It all just reinforces the prejudice that rwd cars are tail happy - people who are only used to fwd cars start to believe that this is what's meant when journalists refer to rwd as 'a drivers car'.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to add I love seeing big power rwd cars going sideways with smoke pouring from the tyres. My inner child takes over and thinks its cool.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I think the latest generation Z4 is a good looking well built car. I test drove the 3.0 version with the DCT gear box last year and was impressed, the only real comment would be the average to poor ride depending on the suspension settings. How much of this is down to the 19 inch wheels with very low profile run flat tyres is hard to say ... but looks seem to sell rather than handing and ride comfort.

Are rear wheel drive cars tricky to handle ? Of course not, as long as your are aware of the situation you find yourself in. In addition to the TT I also occasionaly run a TVR Griffith 500 and a BMW Z1, both real wheel drive. The Z1 has ABS, the TVR zero electrical driving aids. The traction control in both cars is your brian allied to common sense. Both of these cars run 15 and 16 inch wheels as standard with "real tyres" which means a spare wheel or can of tyre sealant foam. In terms of ride and handling they both embarass the Z4 and the TT, especially the Z! which has great handling. Will the rear step out if too quick on a wet or slippery roundabout, ? of course ! four wheel drive is not proof against the laws of physics. Both are easy to control simply because to are aware of what could happen and are ready to deal with the situation.

Go for the Z4 ... !!


----------

